# aviation artwork



## jrk (Aug 15, 2005)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ages?q=edward+mannock&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


a very talented artist indeed.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool
Robert Taylor is also a good aviation artist

http://www.brooksart.com/Taylist.html

http://www.leisuregalleries.com/taylor.html

http://www.assonetart.com/taylor.htm


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.virginiabader.com/

Ive been collecting aviation artwork from this dealer for nearly 20 years now.

I highly recommend her. Shes also related tp Douglas bader, the famous Spitfire ace.


----------



## jrk (Aug 19, 2005)

dont forget he was a capable pilot in an hurricane as well


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

And he commanded a Canadian squadron (242). Gotta give the man credit for that! 
Did a damn fine job of it too.


----------



## jrk (Aug 23, 2005)

indeed he was and did ns


----------

